
Show HN: I built a service to help companies save 35%+ on their AWS bills - kavehkhorram
Hi everyone, I&#x27;ve been working on a side project over quarantine called Usage.ai and I finally feel comfortable enough to launch it. We&#x27;re a service that plugs directly into AWS, automatically finds savings, and applies those savings at the press of a confirmation button all without ever needing to go to an AWS console.<p>I&#x27;d love to get HN&#x27;s thoughts on it!<p>Demo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.loom.com&#x2F;share&#x2F;2a6f1c8e4c214914a1cdd88c6fdec4ac<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.usage.ai&#x2F;
======
ffumarola
4649Dgx.png is taking _forever_ to load. 1MB and 41s for me... just did a
speedtest and got 70Mbps down and 60 Mbps up.

~~~
kavehkhorram
That's odd - I'll look into that right away. Thanks for the note!

------
anakaine
"Usage costs 10% of your expected annual savings spread over a 12-month
agreement."

This is hard for me to sell. Not because it doesnt make sense, but because its
damned hard to propose in my budget submission. Its equivalent to me saying "I
am requesting an unknown amount based on potential savings, that we may, or
may be able to implement across this financial year". I cant easily get that
across during a budget submission, and it's going to be difficult to pitch at
another time after money has been allocated and I have no idea if I can go
through change management to realise the savings in the same billing time as
any agreement.

Might I suggest you make it linked to current expenditure?

~~~
kavehkhorram
Hi Anakaine,

Great point! It is actually linked to current expenditure. When you first
register for an account and connect your AWS, we compute your potential
savings and then take 10% of that number spread over a year. So you're not
given an unknown number! I'll make that more clear in the FAQ.

------
kavehkhorram
Hi everyone, Kaveh here. I'm the main developer of this project. If anyone has
any questions or wants to test drive the platform, feel free to email me at
setup@usage.ai to set up a private 1:1 consultation or post here :)

------
quickthrower2
Change “spendings” to “expenditure”

~~~
kavehkhorram
Interesting - I'll take note of that. Thanks!

~~~
johnwheeler
“Spend” has a better ring to it IMO

------
coinyeezy
/UsageAI does not exist or is not attachable.

~~~
kavehkhorram
Hmm ... did you set the policy? In any case, feel free to email me at
setup@usage.ai and I'd be happy to help! :)

------
coinyeezy
key is not accessible? /UsageAI does not exist or is not attachable.

~~~
kavehkhorram
Did you set the policy name as UsageAI?

